# Habanos poster group buy...don't miss out.



## n3uka

*Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

I am trying to find one of these posters. I am trying to avoid purchasing from the UK. Anyone know of a US vendor that sells these? Any help in finding this or something similiar is appreciated.


----------



## Pete

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



n3uka said:


> I am trying to find one of these posters. I am trying to avoid purchasing from the UK. Anyone know of a US vendor that sells these? Any help in finding this or something similiar is appreciated.


If you find one, let me know, I'd be interested as well...


----------



## Tapewormboy

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

I saw the article on CA about the poster...looks really cool. I wanted to order it as well, but only found it from a UK vendor. With shipping the poster ends up being ~$53...quite a bit for a poster.

Perhaps a group buy?


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

Haven't seen it in the U.S.A.

I have to say, I have one and it is a great looking poster. Get it while you can.


----------



## mosesbotbol

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

I use to have a similar poster from the early 90's that included the Davidoff line; it was wider in a landscape format. I like the one you pictured better.

The Habanos calendar is pretty cool too.

I don't think $53.00 shipped for the poster is that much if you intend to frame it. I doubt that calendar was printed in Cuba so we should be able to openly talk about where to get it?


----------



## dunng

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

That would be very cool if we could tracki it down... :ss


----------



## Genevapics

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

Keep us posted if you find out where to purchase it or if a Group Buy becomes available.

Exactly where can I purchase this poster in the U.K.? Thanks.


----------



## audio1der

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

We can't post links because they sell cigars as well.
I got in a GB last month for these on another BB.
Didn't get too much off as a discoutn, but shipping over a dozen of them together sure helps the shipping from across the pond!
They're VERY handsome, well made posters.


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

I found them for 25.34 without shipping. 4.53 for shipping.... so 29.87 shipped


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

E mail sent....I'll check into a group buy on these.


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

Cool , Thanks Jeremy


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

Lets get a list going and see what kind of numbers we can get....lets assume it will be = *or less than* $29 shipped.....

The List
Jeremy
Justinphilly
stevieray


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



JPH said:


> Lets get a list going and see what kind of numbers we can get....lets assume it will be = *or less than* $29 shipped.....
> 
> The List
> Jeremy
> Justinphilly
> stevieray
> n3uka


well, you would think I want one since I started the thread :r


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

Wow quick response......

Hi Jeremy

Thanks for the email

You would need to give me an idea of how many the potential group buy would be and whether we could drop ship them all to one location.

As soon as we have this information I will be able to accurately quote you

Kindest regards

....So lets see what we can do.......


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



n3uka said:


> well, you would think I want one since I started the thread :r


It is from the UK though....so i didn't want to be presumptuous


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

PM your friends

*The List*
Jeremy
Justinphilly
stevieray
n3uka


----------



## Don Fernando

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

*The List*
Jeremy
Justinphilly
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon

Thanks for looking into this Jeremy !! .. that's one sweet print.


----------



## justinphilly-cl

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



monsoon said:


> *The List*
> Jeremy
> Justinphilly +2 (so 3 total) if possible.
> stevieray
> n3uka
> monsoon
> 
> Thanks for looking into this Jeremy !! .. that's one sweet print.


update!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

That would look nice in my future cigar-lounge......

updated...

The List
Jeremy
Justinphilly +2 (so 3 total) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



JPH said:


> Wow quick response......
> 
> Hi Jeremy
> 
> Thanks for the email
> 
> You would need to give me an idea of how many the potential group buy would be and whether we could drop ship them all to one location.
> 
> As soon as we have this information I will be able to accurately quote you
> 
> Kindest regards
> 
> ....So lets see what we can do.......


Its a big poster. If he drop ships to one location you are going to need large shipping tubes to ship them. I don't know if you can get these for free from USPS. If not you may want to figure them into the price.

Just giving you guys a heads up. I have one and it is definately worth the money.


----------



## RenoB

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

updated...

*The List*
Jeremy
Justinphilly +2 (so 3 total) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

I could get these for free......http://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/sto...10152&storeId=10001&productId=26002&langId=-1

Obviously I wont have an exact price untill we get numbers but ye know give or take a few bucks.....$29



RenoB said:


> updated...
> 
> *The List*
> Jeremy
> Justinphilly +2 (so 3 total) if possible.
> stevieray
> n3uka
> monsoon
> Mr.Maduro
> RenoB


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



JPH said:


> I could get these for free......http://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/sto...10152&storeId=10001&productId=26002&langId=-1


It will work poster is 33 inches wide and those are 38 inches.

Carry On.


----------



## 68TriShield

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



RenoB said:


> updated...
> 
> updated
> *The List*
> Jeremy
> Justinphilly +2 (so 3 total) if possible.
> stevieray
> n3uka
> monsoon
> Mr.Maduro
> RenoB
> 68Trishield


thanks Preston!


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

from the site ...."The Habanos Size Guide posters graphically displays every handmade Cuban cigar in production as of 2006. measures 33 inches wide by 42 1/2-inches tall "


----------



## RGD

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

*The List*
Jeremy
Justinphilly +2 (so 3 total) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD

Ron


----------



## Sean9689

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

Got one of these for free at the Land of Lincoln Herf...don't know exactly where (or who) they came from though.


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

Ok, They have any quantity we need..... to ship the tubes priority it is 4.60 each.....the poster is 25.34 + shipping to me without a discount...yeah I think we are in the ballpark here....



RGD said:


> *The List*
> Jeremy
> Justinphilly +2 (so 3 total) if possible.
> stevieray
> n3uka
> monsoon
> Mr.Maduro
> RenoB
> 68Trishield
> RGD
> 
> Ron


----------



## justinphilly-cl

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



JPH said:


> I could get these for free......http://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/sto...10152&storeId=10001&productId=26002&langId=-1
> 
> Obviously I wont have an exact price untill we get numbers but ye know give or take a few bucks.....$29


express mail gets VERY pricey sometimes... in my opinion, the best way to do this is have jeremy organize things with the vendor so that each buyer can go to the site and place their own order, thus saving jeremy ALOT of hassle, and the buyers then wouldnt have to pay shipping twice..

and i think the vendor would appreciate the extra traffice to their site.. the only problem woulf be conveying the website to the buyers here, since as stated before they also sell cigars.. mods input here would be helpful.


----------



## justinphilly-cl

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



JPH said:


> Ok, They have any quantity we need..... to ship the tubes priority it is 4.60 each.....the poster is 25.34 + shipping to me without a discount...yeah I think we are in the ballpark here....


thats not too bad.. but i still think having each person purchase their own is easier... jeremy, whateve i can do to help.. you got my #


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

After we get #'s I'll e mail them and see what the best option is.....having them run the discount would be infinitely better...but i'm down for whatever since if they drop ship to me the shipping on that will probably be minimal...


----------



## n3uka

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



JPH said:


> It is from the UK though....so i didn't want to be presumptuous


no problem, was being a smart a$$

quick question, is it 2006 or 2007 version


----------



## mels95yj

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

If this doesn't happen for another week or so, I'm in for one.



RGD said:


> *The List*
> Jeremy
> Justinphilly +2 (so 3 total) if possible.
> stevieray
> n3uka
> monsoon
> Mr.Maduro
> RenoB
> 68Trishield
> RGD
> Mels95YJ
> 
> Ron


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



mels95yj said:


> If this doesn't happen for another week or so, I'm in for one.


It will be at least a week or so....trying to build big numbers if possible


----------



## JPH

*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=86997*

Sign up in the above link.... or the noobie list is HERE


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

*The List*
Jeremy
Justinphilly +2 (so 3 total) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
icehog3


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

*The List*

Jeremy
Justinphilly +2 (so 3 total) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
Mels95YJ
icehog3


----------



## onlyonerm

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

Jeremy
Justinphilly +2 (so 3 total) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
icehog3
onlyonerm


----------



## muziq

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

*The List*
Jeremy
Justinphilly +2 (so 3 total) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
icehog3
onlyonerm
muziq


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

*The List*
Jeremy
Justinphilly +2 (so 3 total) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
icehog3
onlyonerm
muziq
mels95yj


----------



## Barcochris

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

The List
Jeremy
Justinphilly +2 (so 3 total) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
icehog3
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)


----------



## jmcrawf1

JPH said:


> *http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=86997*
> 
> Sign up in the above link.... NOT HERE


:tg:tg patiently waiting to get in.


----------



## Ermo

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

*The List*
Jeremy
Justinphilly +2 (so 3 total) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
icehog3
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)
Ermo


----------



## Snoman13

I can't get in..


----------



## dunng

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

The List
Jeremy
Justinphilly +2 (so 3 total) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
icehog3
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)
Ermo
dunng


----------



## Tristan

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

*The List:*

Jeremy
Justinphilly +2 (so 3 total) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
Tristan

Thanks Jeremy! You rock!


----------



## Tidefan73

Nope, me either.


He's just teasing us!! :tg


----------



## Wreckless

Guess I'm not special enough to see that thread...

*Wreckless*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## justinphilly-cl

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



dunng said:


> The List
> Jeremy
> Justinphilly +2 (so 3 total) if possible.
> stevieray
> n3uka
> monsoon
> Mr.Maduro
> RenoB
> 68Trishield
> RGD
> icehog3
> onlyonerm
> muziq
> mels59yj
> Barcochris (x2)
> Ermo
> dunng
> tristan


somehow tristan's update erased a few members, so to alleviate confusion, i fixed it.


----------



## wh0re

It's not nice to tease


----------



## Twill413

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

The List
Jeremy
Justinphilly +2 (so 3 total) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
icehog3
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)
Ermo
dunng
Tristan
Twill413

It's only money right? Nice work Jeremy...


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



n3uka said:


> no problem, was being a smart a$$
> 
> quick question, is it 2006 or 2007 version


The guy E-mailed me....and said this year...so based on his word 2007


----------



## justinphilly-cl

Wreckless said:


> Guess I'm not special enough to see that thread...
> 
> *Wreckless*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


the poster group buy is posted in the habanos only lounge which i think may have been done in error..

In order to see the habanos only lounge new mebers must perform special tasks including (in no particular order)

- scratching icehog's itchy butt.
- counting by hand the exact number of cigars in klug's wall of cigars (well within 250 is sufficient)
- figuring a post count analysis on bigwave's post and figuring the cross ratio to the revolutions of the earth to the # of posts made while the moon was in full or waning stages.
-oh, and finding purobrat, and bringing him back so we can make fun of him some more.

once those steps are complete, you will have access to the habanos only lounge.


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

Put me down for one

Thanks 
Harland


----------



## JPH

Crap..... Start the noobie list (kidding of course) here....

*THE LIST*


----------



## justinphilly-cl

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

jeremy, please remove tom's name from the list, and add one to my name.. icehog has been awesome to me here, and i would like to return the favor, if even in such a simple way. i would like to cover his poster purchase.. that is, if its ok with you, tom! :tu


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



Twill413 said:


> The List
> Jeremy
> Justinphilly +3 (so 3 total) if possible. (*Buying one for Icehog3*)
> stevieray
> n3uka
> monsoon
> Mr.Maduro
> RenoB
> 68Trishield
> RGD
> 
> onlyonerm
> muziq
> mels59yj
> Barcochris (x2)
> Ermo
> dunng
> Tristan
> Twill413
> 
> It's only money right? Nice work Jeremy...


update


----------



## ResIpsa

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

The List
Jeremy
Justinphilly +2 (so 3 total) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
icehog3
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)
Ermo
dunng
Tristan
Twill413
ResIpsa

Thanks for setting this up Jeremy!


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

*The List*
Jeremy
Justinphilly +3 (so 4 total??) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)
Ermo
dunng
Tristan
Twill413
ResIpsa


----------



## Guest

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



justinphilly said:


> jeremy, please remove tom's name from the list, and add one to my name.. icehog has been awesome to me here, and i would like to return the favor, if even in such a simple way. i would like to cover his poster purchase.. that is, if its ok with you, tom! :tu


Nice move Justin!! :tu Is it too late to get in on this? I'd love one of these posters. :dr


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



justinphilly said:


> express mail gets VERY pricey sometimes... in my opinion, the best way to do this is have jeremy organize things with the vendor so that each buyer can go to the site and place their own order, thus saving jeremy ALOT of hassle, and the buyers then wouldnt have to pay shipping twice..
> 
> and i think the vendor would appreciate the extra traffice to their site.. the only problem woulf be conveying the website to the buyers here, since as stated before they also sell cigars.. *mods input here would be helpful*.


PMs will work just fine. You can send one PM to 5 people. I believe (but am not certain) you can add more in the bcc:.


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



cabinetsticker said:


> Nice move Justin!! :tu Is it too late to get in on this? I'd love one of these posters. :dr


Add your name to the list.


----------



## wh0re

What is the info on this? Picture, price, etc?


----------



## JPH

wh0re said:


> What is the info on this? Picture, price, etc?


Price is going to be about $29 shipped give or take a few bucks....










2007 edition the guy tells me


----------



## Genevapics

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



JPH said:


> *The List*
> Jeremy
> Justinphilly +3 (so 4 total??) if possible.
> stevieray
> n3uka
> monsoon
> Mr.Maduro
> RenoB
> 68Trishield
> RGD
> onlyonerm
> muziq
> mels59yj
> Barcochris (x2)
> Ermo
> dunng
> Tristan
> Twill413
> ResIpsa
> Genevapics


I'm in for one (1) poster. Thank you for putting this together.


----------



## mosesbotbol

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

Please add me to the list if possible. PM's did not work to add me.


----------



## JPH

I'm working on getting the original thread moved...*hang on guys*....

its called "Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?"


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

*The List*
Jeremy
Justinphilly +3 (so 4 total??) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)
Ermo
dunng
Tristan
Twill413
ResIpsa
Genevapics
mosesbotbol


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

The List
Jeremy
Justinphilly +3 (so 4 total??) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)
Ermo
dunng
Tristan
Twill413
ResIpsa
Genevapics
cabinetsticker
mosesbotbol


----------



## mosesbotbol

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

We should calculate shipping tubes, domestic shipping, and handling fee for going through the hassle to whomever is doing the legwork.


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

Woo hoo! Thanks bro!

Jeremy
Justinphilly +3 (so 4 total??) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)
Ermo
dunng
Tristan
Twill413
ResIpsa
Genevapics
cabinetsticker
mosesbotbol
ToddziLLa


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



mosesbotbol said:


> We should calculate shipping tubes, domestic shipping, and handling fee for going through the hassle to whomever is doing the legwork.


Dont worry about the "leg work" it's the least I can do for yall......


----------



## Guest

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

Thanks Steve! :tu


----------



## sonick

I'd have to re-arrange some hangings but that would look so amazing in a nice frame......... 

...... thinking..........


----------



## portny33

i would definately jump on the chance to have this poster!
:tu


----------



## CigarGal

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

Me too!

Jeremy
Justinphilly +3 (so 4 total??) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)
Ermo
dunng
Tristan
Twill413
ResIpsa
Genevapics
cabinetsticker
mosesbotbol
ToddziLLa
CigarGal
__________________


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

The list

Jeremy
Justinphilly +3 (so 4 total??) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)
Ermo
dunng
Tristan
Twill413
ResIpsa
Genevapics
cabinetsticker
mosesbotbol
ToddziLLa
CigarGal


----------



## cricky101

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

The list

Jeremy
Justinphilly +3 (so 4 total??) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)
Ermo
dunng
Tristan
Twill413
ResIpsa
Genevapics
cabinetsticker
mosesbotbol
ToddziLLa
CigarGal
Cricky101


----------



## BP22

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

*The list*

Jeremy
Justinphilly +3 (so 4 total??) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)
Ermo
dunng
Tristan
Twill413
ResIpsa
Genevapics
cabinetsticker
mosesbotbol
ToddziLLa
CigarGal
Cricky101
BP22


----------



## kjd2121

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

*The list*

Jeremy
Justinphilly +3 (so 4 total??) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)
Ermo
dunng
Tristan
Twill413
ResIpsa
Genevapics
cabinetsticker
mosesbotbol
ToddziLLa
CigarGal
Cricky101
BP22
KJD2121


----------



## casadooley

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



kjd2121 said:


> *The list*
> 
> Jeremy
> Justinphilly +3 (so 4 total??) if possible.
> stevieray
> n3uka
> monsoon
> Mr.Maduro
> RenoB
> 68Trishield
> RGD
> onlyonerm
> muziq
> mels59yj
> Barcochris (x2)
> Ermo
> dunng
> Tristan
> Twill413
> ResIpsa
> Genevapics
> cabinetsticker
> mosesbotbol
> ToddziLLa
> CigarGal
> Cricky101
> BP22
> KJD2121
> casadooley Thanks Jeremy!


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

*The list*

Jeremy
Justinphilly +3 (so 4 total??) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)
Ermo
dunng
Tristan
Twill413
ResIpsa
Genevapics
cabinetsticker
mosesbotbol
ToddziLLa
CigarGal
Cricky101
BP22
KJD2121
casadooley 
Montecristo#2


----------



## DBall

Sounds like a plan...  I'm in (If you'll let me).


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

The list

Jeremy
Justinphilly (x4)
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)
Ermo
dunng
Tristan
Twill413
ResIpsa
Genevapics
cabinetsticker
mosesbotbol
ToddziLLa
CigarGal
Cricky101
BP22
KJD2121
casadooley
Montecristo#2

Total posters 32


----------



## JPH

Alrighty, we'll just start a second list here

everyone add yourself.....


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

Jeremy
Justinphilly (x4)
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)
Ermo
dunng
Tristan
Twill413
ResIpsa
Genevapics
cabinetsticker
mosesbotbol
ToddziLLa
CigarGal
Cricky101
BP22
KJD2121
casadooley
Montecristo#2
Eternal Rider


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

We'll let this run until Friday June 15th and see where we are at...I'll report back when the guy gets back to me on the price variation depending on how many we buy ect......


----------



## JPH

We'll let this run until Friday June 15th and see where we are at...I'll report back when the guy gets back to me on the price variation depending on how many we buy ect......


----------



## Tidefan73

I'm IN!!!!

Tidefan73 is IN!!!

Yo, I want a poster!!!!

Me want!!!

Ok, I'm done!! :ss


----------



## JPH

*The "noob" List*

Tidefan73


----------



## Tidefan73

Oh sure...I'm the FIRST on the 'NOOB' list!!! :tg


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

JPH said:


> Alrighty, we'll just start a second list here
> 
> everyone add yourself.....


Myself is added
Thanks

B:ss


----------



## SteveDMatt

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

Jeremy
Justinphilly (x4)
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)
Ermo
dunng
Tristan
Twill413
ResIpsa
Genevapics
cabinetsticker
mosesbotbol
ToddziLLa
CigarGal
Cricky101
BP22
KJD2121
casadooley
Montecristo#2
Eternal Rider
SteveDMatt (thanks bro)


----------



## Tidefan73

JPH said:


> Price is going to be about $29 shipped give or take a few bucks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007 edition the guy tells me


You know, I didn't even ask...how big is the poster?


----------



## JPH

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Myself is added
> Thanks
> 
> B:ss


Yall need to add yourself to the LIST

*The "noob" List*

Tidefan73
GrtndpwrflOZ


----------



## [OT] Loki

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

that is a really cool poster...I could be in depending on price/when we do this.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Thank you Bro


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



[OT] Loki said:


> that is a really cool poster...I could be in depending on price/when we do this.


Yeah I think it'll be like $29 give or take a few bucks....that may be a bit optimistic actually...we'll see....may be a few dollars more....waiting on a real price


----------



## portny33

Alright!!! I'm in!!!!
:ss

Yall need to add yourself to the LIST

*The "noob" List*

Tidefan73
GrtndpwrflOZ
Portny33


----------



## [OT] Loki

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



JPH said:


> Yeah I think it'll be like $29 give or take a few bucks....that may be a bit optimistic actually...we'll see....may be a few dollars more....waiting on a real price


sounds like a great price...I hope I'm working by then


----------



## FlyerFanX

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

*The List*

Jeremy
Justinphilly (x4)
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)
Ermo
dunng
Tristan
Twill413
ResIpsa
Genevapics
cabinetsticker
mosesbotbol
ToddziLLa
CigarGal
Cricky101
BP22
KJD2121
casadooley
Montecristo#2
Eternal Rider
SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
FlyerFanX


----------



## JPH

Tidefan73 said:


> You know, I didn't even ask...how big is the poster?


33 inches wide by 42 1/2-inches tall


----------



## qwerty1500

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

Great idea ... I'm in ...

Jeremy
Justinphilly (x4)
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)
Ermo
dunng
Tristan
Twill413
ResIpsa
Genevapics
cabinetsticker
mosesbotbol
ToddziLLa
CigarGal
Cricky101
BP22
KJD2121
casadooley
Montecristo#2
Eternal Rider
SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
FlyerFanX
qwerty1500

Thnaks!


----------



## Pete

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*



JPH said:


> update


Can you add me to the list as well...for one?
Thanks!


----------



## JPH

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. stevieray
7. n3uka
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 KJD2121
31 casadooley
32 Montecristo#2
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete


----------



## JPH

Thanks for combining it Tom... You Da Man

*The List*

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. stevieray
7. n3uka
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 KJD2121
31 casadooley
32 Montecristo#2
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33


----------



## Moglman-cl

Thankee Jeremy

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. stevieray
7. n3uka
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 KJD2121
31 casadooley
32 Montecristo#2
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman


----------



## steelheaderdu

I'm in!! Add me to the list.

Thanks for putting this together, Jeremy.


----------



## M1903A1

Add me in too. 

This'll sure make a nice companion piece to the MRN!


----------



## dayplanner

I'm interested, JPH, I pm'd you.


----------



## smokin' machinist

I'm in. PM sent.


----------



## smokin' machinist

*The List*

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. stevieray
7. n3uka
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 KJD2121
31 casadooley
32 Montecristo#2
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 smokin' machinist


----------



## adsantos13

Can I still get in on this???



> *The List*
> 
> 1. Jeremy
> 5. Justinphilly (x4)
> 6. stevieray
> 7. n3uka
> 8. monsoon
> 9.Mr.Maduro
> 10. RenoB
> 11. 68Trishield
> 12. RGD
> 13. onlyonerm
> 14. muziq
> 15. mels59yj
> 17. Barcochris (x2)
> 18 Ermo
> 19 dunng
> 20 Tristan
> 21 Twill413
> 22 ResIpsa
> 23 Genevapics
> 24 cabinetsticker
> 25 mosesbotbol
> 26 ToddziLLa
> 27 CigarGal
> 28 Cricky101
> 29 BP22
> 30 KJD2121
> 31 casadooley
> 32 Montecristo#2
> 33 Eternal Rider
> 34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
> 35 FlyerFanX
> 36 qwerty1500
> 37 Pete
> 38 Tidefan73
> 39 GrtndpwrflOZ
> 40 Portny33
> 41 Moglman
> 42 steelheaderdu
> 43 M1903A1
> 44 wilblake
> 45 smokin' machinist
> 46 adsantos13


----------



## tchariya

I want 2 of them! SERIOUS!


----------



## JPH

*PRICE UPDATE*
The guy E-mailed me with the deal... Ok, in order to save the most money we have to do this in sets of 15....so since we are over 45 we will shoot and END at 60 orders.

I underestimated the price by a few dollars as I thought I did but it' still good at 33.78 Shipped. Whats going down is he is shipping them all to me than I will ship them out to you priority in the tubes (which are free from usps)...

Price breakdown:

Poster £13.99 
Shipping per 15 posters £12.50

(15 posters sets) 15x£13.99= £209.85 + £12.50 (shipping (15) to me) =£222.35 per set of 15....SO £222.35/15= (the guy rounded to £14.85 per poster)

£14.85 = $29.18
Shipping from me to you $4.60 (multiple poster people will pay this only once since I can surly fit a few posters in a tube...unless of course you want them shipped to multiple people)

total cost: $29.18+$4.60= $33.78

1 poster: $33.78
2 Posters: $62.96
3 posters: $92.14
4 Posters: $121.32 (assuming they all fit into one)

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. stevieray
7. n3uka
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 KJD2121
31 casadooley
32 Montecristo#2
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 smokin' machinist
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya x2

Getting to 60 is important for the price...I think we can do it....here's is how i invision it going down...*once we hit 60 I'll PM everyone my addy and you send 2 things to me... (1) a Money Order (unless I know you then a check is fine) and (2) your address on a slip of paper that I can simply tape to the tubes....actually I may click and ship....PM me advice on this please*


----------



## trogdor

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. stevieray
7. n3uka
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 KJD2121
31 casadooley
32 Montecristo#2
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 smokin' machinist
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya x2
*49 Trogdor*


----------



## stogie4u4me

Add me please!!


----------



## croatan

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. stevieray
7. n3uka
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 KJD2121
31 casadooley
32 Montecristo#2
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 smokin' machinist
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya x2
49 Trogdor
*50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan*


----------



## JPH

I have decided to click and ship so instead of mailing me your addy, when you receive my addy via PM please respond with your addy.... The usps tubes are on their way... I'll place the order for the posters when i get 60 payments.... only a few more people to go.

Sweet


----------



## JPH

9 more to go...these are going to look great above your humidor or in your smoking room.....aww yeah..... One lucky gorilla will get a secret centerfold insert of me....not really


----------



## Tapewormboy

:tu Thanks for putting this groupbuy together...I've been eyeing this poster for a few weeks.

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. stevieray
7. n3uka
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 KJD2121
31 casadooley
32 Montecristo#2
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 smokin' machinist
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya x2
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
*52 Tapewormboy*


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

I am keen to get one of these but might be in the "too hard basket" because of location. Let me know jeremy if i can participate if i pay extra for shipping.


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

Jeremy
Justinphilly +3 (so 4 total??) if possible.
stevieray
n3uka
monsoon
Mr.Maduro
RenoB
68Trishield
RGD
onlyonerm
muziq
mels59yj
Barcochris (x2)
Ermo
dunng
Tristan
Twill413
ResIpsa
Genevapics
cabinetsticker
mosesbotbol
ToddziLLa
CigarGal
Cricky101
BP22
KJD2121
j6ppc
The Professor (per skype)


----------



## stevieray

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

The List

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. stevieray
7. n3uka
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 KJD2121
31 casadooley
32 Montecristo#2
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 smokin' machinist
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya x2
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor (per skype)

6 more posters to go!!!


----------



## DonWeb

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

The List

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. stevieray
7. n3uka
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 KJD2121
31 casadooley
32 Montecristo#2
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 smokin' machinist
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya x2
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor (per skype)
55 DonWeb

5 more posters to go!!!


----------



## JPH

Kiwi Michelle said:


> I am keen to get one of these but might be in the "too hard basket" because of location. Let me know jeremy if i can participate if i pay extra for shipping.


I'm not sure it would be worth your while.....But if you cover all the extra cost It doesn't bother me


----------



## SaltyMcGee

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. stevieray
7. n3uka
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 KJD2121
31 casadooley
32 Montecristo#2
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 smokin' machinist
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya x2
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor (per skype)
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee

Jeremy, don't ship mine. I'll just grab it the next time I see you! :tu


----------



## Coach

*Re: Habanos Size Guide poster sold in US?*

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. stevieray
7. n3uka
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 KJD2121
31 casadooley
32 Montecristo#2
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 smokin' machinist
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya x2
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor (per skype)
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee
57. Coach


----------



## Kngof9ex

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. stevieray
7. n3uka
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
 15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 KJD2121
31 casadooley
32 Montecristo#2
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 smokin' machinist
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya x2
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor (per skype)
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex (not ure if im doing this right but im in)


----------



## JPH

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. stevieray
7. 
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 KJD2121
31 casadooley
32 Montecristo#2
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 smokin' machinist
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor (per skype)
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex 
59.
60.

#7 spot, #59 spot, #60 spot are still open


----------



## montecristo#2

Can I be #7 instead? 

Please. . . :r :r :r :r


----------



## JPH

montecristo#2 said:


> Can I be #7 instead?
> 
> Please. . . :r :r :r :r


1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. stevieray
7. Montecristo#2
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 KJD2121
31 casadooley
32 
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 smokin' machinist
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor (per skype)
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex
59.
60.

#32 spot, #59 spot, #60 spot are still open


----------



## montecristo#2

Sweet, you're the man Jeremy! :tu

Now, if only I can make my way up to #1. I have always waited to be first at something. :r :r :r :r


----------



## smokin' machinist

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. stevieray
7. Montecristo#2
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 KJD2121
31 casadooley
32 
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor (per skype)
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex
59.
60.

#32 spot, #59 spot, #60 and #45 spots are still open


----------



## [OT] Loki

looks like i'm going to be missing out on this one


----------



## stevieray

The List

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. 
7. Montecristo#2
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 KJD2121
31 casadooley
32 
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor (per skype)
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex
59.
60.

#6 spot, #32 spot, #45 spot, #59 and #60 spots are still open__________________


----------



## Vegas Smoker

The List

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 KJD2121
31 casadooley
32 
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor (per skype)
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex
59.
60.

#32 spot, #45 spot, #59 and #60 spots are still open__________________[/QUOTE]


----------



## JPH

The List

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 KJD2121
31 casadooley
32 
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor (per skype)
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex
59.
60.

#32 spot, #45 spot, #59 and #60 spots are still open

Only 4 spots left...Lets finish this up!


----------



## JPH

Bump ....last 4 Lets go!


----------



## saka

JPH said:


> Bump ....last 4 Lets go!


i'll take one and thanks to everyone involved.


----------



## RPB67

Someone just buy them up and sell them or bomb them later. 

I would if I didn't have two already.

They make some great gifts as well.


----------



## JPH

*The List*

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 KJD2121
31 casadooley
32 Saka
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor (per skype)
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex
59.
60.

#45 spot, #59 and #60 spots are still open

Only 3 spots left...Lets finish this up!...I'm PMing addy out today to give people a chance to get the checks in


----------



## JPH

The List

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 
31 casadooley
32 Saka
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor (per skype)
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex
59.
60.

#30, #45 spot, #59 and #60 spots are still open

Only 4 spots left...Lets finish this up!...I'm PMing addy out today to give people a chance to get the checks in...I can do it with or without these 4....but I'd rather get them in ,,,,


----------



## Commander Quan

I'm in


----------



## JPH

70 USPS Tubes:

June 13, 2007

Dear Jeremy Holt,

Your order has been shipped from the fulfillment center. It should be 
received within 7-10 days.

The List

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 *Commander Quan*
31 casadooley
32 Saka
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor (per skype)
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex
59.
60.

#45 spot, #59 and #60 spots are still open

Only 3 spots left...Lets finish this up!...I'm PMing addy out today to give people a chance to get the checks in...I can do it with or without these 4....but I'd rather get them in ,,,,


----------



## 68TriShield

Got the PM,i'll cut the check tonight...thanks Jeremy!


----------



## JPH

68TriShield said:


> Got the PM,i'll cut the check tonight...thanks Jeremy!


Cool Dave


----------



## Addiction

Can I get in on this or did I miss the window?


----------



## JPH

Addiction said:


> Can I get in on this or did I miss the window?


Your in........

PM sent


----------



## JPH

The List

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 Commander Quan
31 casadooley
32 Saka
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 *addiction*
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor (per skype)
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex
59.
60.

#59 and #60 spots are still open

Only 2 spots left...Lets finish this up!...I'm PMing addy out today to give people a chance to get the doe in...I can do it with or without these 2....but I'd rather get them in ,,,,


----------



## mdtaggart

JPH said:


> The List
> 
> 1. Jeremy
> 5. Justinphilly (x4)
> 6. Vegas Smoker
> 7. Montecristo#2
> 8. monsoon
> 9.Mr.Maduro
> 10. RenoB
> 11. 68Trishield
> 12. RGD
> 13. onlyonerm
> 14. muziq
> 15. mels59yj
> 17. Barcochris (x2)
> 18 Ermo
> 19 dunng
> 20 Tristan
> 21 Twill413
> 22 ResIpsa
> 23 Genevapics
> 24 cabinetsticker
> 25 mosesbotbol
> 26 ToddziLLa
> 27 CigarGal
> 28 Cricky101
> 29 BP22
> 30 Commander Quan
> 31 casadooley
> 32 Saka
> 33 Eternal Rider
> 34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
> 35 FlyerFanX
> 36 qwerty1500
> 37 Pete
> 38 Tidefan73
> 39 GrtndpwrflOZ
> 40 Portny33
> 41 Moglman
> 42 steelheaderdu
> 43 M1903A1
> 44 wilblake
> 45 *addiction*
> 46 adsantos13
> 48 Tchariya (x2)
> 49 Trogdor
> 50 Stogie4u4me
> 51 croatan
> 52 Tapewormboy
> 53 j6ppc
> 54 The Professor (per skype)
> 55 DonWeb
> 56 SaltyMcGee
> 57. Coach
> 58. kngof9ex
> 59.
> 60.mdtaggart
> 
> #59 and #60 spots are still open
> 
> Only 2 spots left...Lets finish this up!...I'm PMing addy out today to give people a chance to get the doe in...I can do it with or without these 2....but I'd rather get them in ,,,,


I will take the #60 slot. :ss
Thanks


----------



## JPH

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2 -PAID
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 Commander Quan
31 casadooley
32 Saka
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt (thanks bro)
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 addiction
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor (per skype)
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee -PAID
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex
59.
60.mdtaggart

#59 spot still open

1 spot left....


----------



## JPH

1 Spot left......

Did anyone not get my E-mail.....? If not, send me your addy and I'll reply with mine....


----------



## BP22

I did. :tu


----------



## JPH

1. Jeremy RESPONDED
5. Justinphilly (x4)RESPONDED
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2 -*PAID*
8. monsoonRESPONDED
9.Mr.MaduroRESPONDED
10. RenoBRESPONDED
11. 68TrishieldRESPONDED
12. RGD
13. onlyonermRESPONDED
14. muziqRESPONDED
15. mels59yjRESPONDED
17. Barcochris (x2)RESPONDED
18 ErmoRESPONDED
19 dunng
20 TristanRESPONDED
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 GenevapicsRESPONDED
24 cabinetstickerRESPONDED
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLaRESPONDED
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101RESPONDED
29 BP22RESPONDED
30 Commander QuanRESPONDED
31 casadooley
32 SakaRESPONDED
33 Eternal RiderRESPONDED
34 SteveDMatt RESPONDED
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 PeteRESPONDED
38 Tidefan73RESPONDED
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33RESPONDED
41 MoglmanRESPONDED
42 steelheaderduRESPONDED
43 M1903A1
44 wilblakeRESPONDED
45 addictionRESPONDED
46 adsantos13RESPONDED
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 TrogdorRESPONDED
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatanRESPONDED
52 TapewormboyRESPONDED
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor RESPONDED
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee -*PAID*
57. Coach
58. kngof9exRESPONDED
59. *oooooooooopppppppeeeeeeennnnnn still*
60.mdtaggartRESPONDED


----------



## JPH

1. Jeremy RESPONDED
5. Justinphilly (x4)RESPONDED
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2 -PAID
8. monsoonRESPONDED
9.Mr.MaduroRESPONDED
10. RenoBRESPONDED
11. 68TrishieldRESPONDED
12. RGD
13. onlyonermRESPONDED
14. muziqRESPONDED
15. mels59yjRESPONDED
17. Barcochris (x2)RESPONDED
18 ErmoRESPONDED
19 dunng RESPONDED
20 TristanRESPONDED
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 GenevapicsRESPONDED
24 cabinetstickerRESPONDED
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLaRESPONDED
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101RESPONDED
29 BP22RESPONDED
30 Commander QuanRESPONDED
31 casadooley
32 SakaRESPONDED
33 Eternal RiderRESPONDED
34 SteveDMatt RESPONDED
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 PeteRESPONDED
38 Tidefan73RESPONDED
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33RESPONDED
41 MoglmanRESPONDED
42 steelheaderduRESPONDED
43 M1903A1
44 wilblakeRESPONDED
45 addictionRESPONDED
46 adsantos13RESPONDED
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 TrogdorRESPONDED
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatanRESPONDED
52 TapewormboyRESPONDED
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor RESPONDED
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee -PAID
57. Coach
58. kngof9exRESPONDED
59. oooooooooopppppppeeeeeeennnnnn still
60.mdtaggartRESPONDED


----------



## JPH

1. Jeremy RESPONDED
5. Justinphilly (x4)RESPONDED
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2 -PAID
8. monsoonRESPONDED
9.Mr.MaduroRESPONDED
10. RenoBRESPONDED
11. 68TrishieldRESPONDED
12. RGD
13. onlyonermRESPONDED
14. muziqRESPONDED
15. mels59yjRESPONDED
17. Barcochris (x2)RESPONDED
18 ErmoRESPONDED
19 dunng RESPONDED
20 TristanRESPONDED
21 Twill413 *RESPONDED*
22 ResIpsa
23 GenevapicsRESPONDED
24 cabinetstickerRESPONDED
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLaRESPONDED
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101RESPONDED
29 BP22RESPONDED
30 Commander QuanRESPONDED
31 casadooley
32 SakaRESPONDED
33 Eternal RiderRESPONDED
34 SteveDMatt RESPONDED
35 FlyerFanX *RESPONDED*
36 qwerty1500
37 PeteRESPONDED
38 Tidefan73RESPONDED
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33RESPONDED
41 MoglmanRESPONDED
42 steelheaderduRESPONDED
43 M1903A1
44 wilblakeRESPONDED
45 addictionRESPONDED
46 adsantos13RESPONDED
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 TrogdorRESPONDED
50 Stogie4u4me *RESPONDED*
51 croatanRESPONDED
52 TapewormboyRESPONDED
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor RESPONDED
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee -PAID
57. Coach
58. kngof9exRESPONDED
59. oooooooooopppppppeeeeeeennnnnn still
60.mdtaggartRESPONDED


----------



## mels95yj

Has anybody found a frame for this poster yet? I'm having difficulties finding one and will hate to have to have a custom one made.

Mel


----------



## RPB67

mels95yj said:


> Has anybody found a frame for this poster yet? I'm having difficulties finding one and will hate to have to have a custom one made.
> 
> Mel


Took mine to a custom fram shop.

There is no frame you can buy for that size and all the kits are not big enough.


----------



## JPH

1. Jeremy RESPONDED
5. Justinphilly (x4)RESPONDED
6. Vegas Smoker *RESPONDED*
7. Montecristo#2 -PAID
8. monsoonRESPONDED
9.Mr.MaduroRESPONDED
10. RenoBRESPONDED
11. 68TrishieldRESPONDED
12. RGD
13. onlyonermRESPONDED
14. muziqRESPONDED
15. mels59yjRESPONDED
17. Barcochris (x2)RESPONDED
18 ErmoRESPONDED
19 dunng RESPONDED
20 TristanRESPONDED
21 Twill413 RESPONDED
22 ResIpsa
23 GenevapicsRESPONDED
24 cabinetstickerRESPONDED
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLaRESPONDED
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101RESPONDED
29 BP22RESPONDED
30 Commander QuanRESPONDED
31 casadooley *RESPONDED*
32 SakaRESPONDED
33 Eternal RiderRESPONDED
34 SteveDMatt RESPONDED
35 FlyerFanX RESPONDED
36 qwerty1500
37 PeteRESPONDED
38 Tidefan73RESPONDED
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33RESPONDED
41 MoglmanRESPONDED
42 steelheaderduRESPONDED
43 M1903A1
44 wilblakeRESPONDED
45 addictionRESPONDED
46 adsantos13RESPONDED
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 TrogdorPAID
50 Stogie4u4me RESPONDED
51 croatanRESPONDED
52 TapewormboyRESPONDED
53 j6ppc *RESPONDED*
54 The Professor RESPONDED
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee -PAID
57. Coach
58. kngof9exRESPONDED
59. oooooooooopppppppeeeeeeennnnnn still
60.mdtaggartRESPONDED


----------



## JPH

The people in RED I have not heard from...If you didn't get a PM let me know.

1. Jeremy *-PAID*
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. Vegas Smoker 
7. Montecristo#2 *-PAID*
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. *RGD*
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq*-PAID*
15. mels59yj*-PAID*
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng 
20 Tristan
21 Twill413 
22 *ResIpsa*
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol 
26 ToddziLLa
27 *CigarGal*
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 Commander Quan
31 casadooley 
32 Saka*-PAID*
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt 
35 FlyerFanX 
36 *qwerty1500*
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 *GrtndpwrflOZ*
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 *M1903A1*
44 wilblake
45 addiction
46 adsantos13
48 *Tchariya (x2)*
49 Trogdor*-PAID*
50 Stogie4u4me 
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc 
54 The Professor 
55 *DonWeb*
56 SaltyMcGee *-PAID*
57. *Coach*
58. kngof9ex
59. OPEN
60.mdtaggart


----------



## JPH

RED=Have not responded

1. Jeremy -PAID
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2 -PAID
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq-PAID
15. mels59yj-PAID
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 Commander Quan
31 casadooley
32 Saka-PAID
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 addiction
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 Trogdor-PAID
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee -PAID
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex
59. OPEN
60.mdtaggart


----------



## JPH

The people in RED I have not heard from...If you didn't get a PM let me know.

1. Jeremy -PAID
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2 -PAID
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq-PAID
15. mels59yj-PAID
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22*-PAID*
30 Commander Quan
31 casadooley
32 Saka-PAID
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake*-PAID*
45 addiction
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 Trogdor-PAID
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee -PAID
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex
59. *Stig*
60.mdtaggart

All spots are full.... Nice


----------



## JPH

RED have not responded

1. Jeremy -PAID
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2 -PAID
8. monsoon*-PAID*
9.Mr.Maduro *-PAID*
10. RenoB*-PAID*
11. 68Trishield *-PAID*
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq-PAID
15. mels59yj-PAID
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413 *-PAID*
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22-PAID
30 Commander Quan
31 casadooley
32 Saka-PAID
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake-PAID
45 addiction
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 Trogdor-PAID
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee -PAID
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex
59. Stig
60.mdtaggart *-PAID*


----------



## JPH

*RED have not responded*

1. Jeremy *-PAID*
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2 *-PAID*
8. monsoon*-PAID*
9.Mr.Maduro *-PAID*
10. RenoB*-PAID*
11. 68Trishield *-PAID*
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq*-PAID*
15. mels59yj*-PAID*
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan*-PAID*
21 Twill413 *-PAID*
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22*-PAID*
30 Commander Quan
31 casadooley
32 Saka*-PAID*
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake*-PAID*
45 addiction
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya (x2)*-PAID*
49 Trogdor*-PAID*
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee *-PAID*
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex
59. Stig, need addy
60.mdtaggart *-PAID*


----------



## JPH

RED have not responded

1. Jeremy *-PAID*
5. Justinphilly (x4)*-PAID*
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2 *-PAID*
8. monsoon*-PAID*
9.Mr.Maduro *-PAID*
10. RenoB-*PAID*
11. 68Trishield -*PAID*
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq-*PAID*
15. mels59yj-*PAID*
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan*-PAID*
21 Twill413 *-PAID*
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker *PAID*
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa-*PAID*
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101* -PAID*
29 BP22-PAID
30 Commander Quan
31 casadooley *PAID*
32 Saka-*PAID*
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt
35 FlyerFanX *-PAID*
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73 *-PAID*
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman *-PAID*
42 steelheaderdu *-PAID*
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake*-PAID*
45 addiction
46 adsantos13 *-PAID*
48 Tchariya (x2)*-PAID*
49 Trogdor*-PAID*
50 Stogie4u4me *PAID*
51 croatan *PAID*
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor *PAID*
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee *-PAID*
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex *PAID*
59. Stig, *need addy*
60.mdtaggart *-PAID*

*Cricky and Moglman*..... SOB's.... turned this into an attack today.....The goods will remain a secret to protect the innocent....but let me say....GOOD A$$ SHIT....Thanks much Fellas!


----------



## M1903A1

My money went in the mail today.


----------



## Eternal Rider

I put the check in the mail today.

Harland


----------



## DonWeb

pm and check sent.


----------



## JPH

1. Jeremy -PAID
5. Justinphilly (x4)-PAID
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2 -PAID
8. monsoon-PAID
9.Mr.Maduro -PAID
10. RenoB-PAID
11. 68Trishield -PAID
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq-PAID
15. mels59yj-PAID
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan-PAID
21 Twill413 -PAID
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker PAID
25 mosesbotbol-PAID
26 ToddziLLa-PAID
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101 -PAID
29 BP22-PAID
30 Commander Quan
31 casadooley PAID
32 Saka-PAID
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt
35 FlyerFanX -PAID
36 qwerty1500-PAID
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73 -PAID
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman -PAID
42 steelheaderdu -PAID
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake-PAID
45 addiction
46 adsantos13 -PAID
48 Tchariya (x2)-PAID
49 Trogdor-PAID
50 Stogie4u4me PAID
51 croatan PAID
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor PAID
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee -PAID
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex PAID
59. Stig, need addy
60.mdtaggart -PAID


----------



## JPH

I ordered the posters today!.....

Credit card company fraud Dept called me but it was just a formality.....


----------



## montecristo#2

JPH said:


> I ordered the posters today!.....
> 
> Credit card company fraud Dept called me but it was just a formality.....


Just make sure to keep the receipt in case you have to prove you actually bought that many posters!  :r :r


----------



## JPH

Hi Jeremy,

first postal tube with first set of posters will be en route tomorrow.

Takes approx 5 to 7 working days to arrive.

We'll post them a few days appart to ensure safe delivery.

Kindest regards


----------



## muziq

Awesome, Jeremy, and thanks for the updates. I cannot imagine how hard it is to keep track of so many different buyers. Kudos to you!


----------



## JPH

1. Jeremy -PAID
5. Justinphilly (x4)-PAID
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2 -PAID
8. monsoon-PAID
9.Mr.Maduro -PAID
10. RenoB-PAID
11. 68Trishield -PAID
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq-PAID
15. mels59yj-PAID
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng
20 Tristan-PAID
21 Twill413 -PAID
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker PAID
25 mosesbotbol-PAID
26 ToddziLLa-PAID
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101 -PAID
29 BP22-PAID
30 Commander Quan
31 casadooley PAID
32 Saka-PAID
33 Eternal Rider*-PAID, and bombed the shit out of me*
34 SteveDMatt*-PAID*
35 FlyerFanX -PAID
36 qwerty1500-PAID
37 Pete*-PAID*
38 Tidefan73 -PAID
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman -PAID
42 steelheaderdu -PAID
43 M1903A1-PAID
44 wilblake-PAID
45 addiction
46 adsantos13 -PAID
48 Tchariya (x2)-PAID
49 Trogdor-PAID
50 Stogie4u4me PAID
51 croatan PAID
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc*-PAID*
54 The Professor PAID
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee -PAID
57. Coach*-PAID*
58. kngof9ex PAID
59. Stig
60.mdtaggart -PAID

Special thanks to Eternal Rider who F-ed me up pretty bad....DAMN BRO


----------



## JPH

muziq said:


> Awesome, Jeremy, and thanks for the updates. I cannot imagine how hard it is to keep track of so many different buyers. Kudos to you!


Thanks man. Yeah, thank God for Excel.....


----------



## Eternal Rider

JPH said:


> 1. Jeremy -PAID
> 5. Justinphilly (x4)-PAID
> 6. Vegas Smoker
> 7. Montecristo#2 -PAID
> 8. monsoon-PAID
> 9.Mr.Maduro -PAID
> 10. RenoB-PAID
> 11. 68Trishield -PAID
> 12. RGD
> 13. onlyonerm
> 14. muziq-PAID
> 15. mels59yj-PAID
> 17. Barcochris (x2)
> 18 Ermo
> 19 dunng
> 20 Tristan-PAID
> 21 Twill413 -PAID
> 22 ResIpsa
> 23 Genevapics
> 24 cabinetsticker PAID
> 25 mosesbotbol-PAID
> 26 ToddziLLa-PAID
> 27 CigarGal
> 28 Cricky101 -PAID
> 29 BP22-PAID
> 30 Commander Quan
> 31 casadooley PAID
> 32 Saka-PAID
> 33 Eternal Rider*-PAID, and bombed the shit out of me*
> 34 SteveDMatt*-PAID*
> 35 FlyerFanX -PAID
> 36 qwerty1500-PAID
> 37 Pete*-PAID*
> 38 Tidefan73 -PAID
> 39 GrtndpwrflOZ
> 40 Portny33
> 41 Moglman -PAID
> 42 steelheaderdu -PAID
> 43 M1903A1-PAID
> 44 wilblake-PAID
> 45 addiction
> 46 adsantos13 -PAID
> 48 Tchariya (x2)-PAID
> 49 Trogdor-PAID
> 50 Stogie4u4me PAID
> 51 croatan PAID
> 52 Tapewormboy
> 53 j6ppc*-PAID*
> 54 The Professor PAID
> 55 DonWeb
> 56 SaltyMcGee -PAID
> 57. Coach*-PAID*
> 58. kngof9ex PAID
> 59. Stig
> 60.mdtaggart -PAID
> 
> Special thanks to Eternal Rider who F-ed me up pretty bad....DAMN BRO


Just doing what comes natural in the jungle


----------



## Coach

thx for puttin this together J.

r:tu:ss


----------



## JPH

RED=Not payed yet

1. Jeremy -PAID
5. Justinphilly (x4)-PAID
6. Vegas Smoker*-PAID*
7. Montecristo#2 -PAID
8. monsoon-PAID
9.Mr.Maduro -PAID
10. RenoB-PAID
11. 68Trishield -PAID
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq-PAID
15. mels59yj-PAID
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo
19 dunng-*PAID*
20 Tristan-PAID
21 Twill413 -PAID
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker PAID
25 mosesbotbol-PAID
26 ToddziLLa-PAID
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101 -PAID
29 BP22-PAID
30 Commander Quan*-PAID*
31 casadooley PAID
32 Saka-PAID
33 Eternal Rider-PAID, and bombed the shit out of me
34 SteveDMatt-PAID
35 FlyerFanX -PAID
36 qwerty1500-PAID
37 Pete-PAID
38 Tidefan73 -PAID
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman -PAID
42 steelheaderdu -PAID
43 M1903A1-PAID
44 wilblake-PAID
45 addiction
46 adsantos13 -PAID
48 Tchariya (x2)-PAID
49 Trogdor-PAID
50 Stogie4u4me PAID
51 croatan PAID
52 Tapewormboy*-PAID*
53 j6ppc-PAID
54 The Professor PAID
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee -PAID
57. Coach-PAID
58. kngof9ex PAID
59. Stig
60.mdtaggart -PAID


----------



## stig

Check went out last night.


----------



## JPH

*RED=NOT PAID YET*

1. Jeremy 
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2 
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield 
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo (he's on Vacation..it's cool)
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413 
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker 
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101 
29 BP22
30 Commander Quan
31 casadooley 
32 Saka
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt
35 FlyerFanX 
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73 
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman 
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 addiction-thanks
46 adsantos13 
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me 
51 croatan 
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor 
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee 
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex 
59. Stig-thanks
60.mdtaggart


----------



## JPH

RED=NOT PAID YET

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD
13. onlyonerm
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2)
18 Ermo (he's on Vacation..it's cool)
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 Commander Quan
31 casadooley
32 Saka
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ
40 Portny33
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 addiction-NOT CLEAR
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex
59. Stig-thanks
60.mdtaggart


----------



## JPH

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD *NOT PAID*
13. onlyonerm *NOT PAID*
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2) *NOT PAID*
18 Ermo (he's on Vacation..it's cool)
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics *NOT PAID*
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal *NOT PAID*
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 Commander Quan
31 casadooley
32 Saka
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ *NOT PAID*
40 Portny33 *NOT PAID*
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 addiction
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex
59. Stig-thanks
60.mdtaggart

*No posters have came in yet...still waiting*


----------



## JPH

1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD 
13. onlyonerm NOT PAID
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2) NOT PAID
18 Ermo (he's on Vacation..it's cool)
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics NOT PAID
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal 
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 Commander Quan
31 casadooley
32 Saka
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ 
40 Portny33 NOT PAID
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 addiction
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex
59. Stig-thanks
60.mdtaggart

No posters have came in yet...still waiting


----------



## stig

JPH said:


> 1. Jeremy
> 5. Justinphilly (x4)
> 6. Vegas Smoker
> 7. Montecristo#2
> 8. monsoon
> 9.Mr.Maduro
> 10. RenoB
> 11. 68Trishield
> 12. RGD
> 13. onlyonerm NOT PAID
> 14. muziq
> 15. mels59yj
> 17. Barcochris (x2) NOT PAID
> 18 Ermo (he's on Vacation..it's cool)
> 19 dunng
> 20 Tristan
> 21 Twill413
> 22 ResIpsa
> 23 Genevapics NOT PAID
> 24 cabinetsticker
> 25 mosesbotbol
> 26 ToddziLLa
> 27 CigarGal
> 28 Cricky101
> 29 BP22
> 30 Commander Quan
> 31 casadooley
> 32 Saka
> 33 Eternal Rider
> 34 SteveDMatt
> 35 FlyerFanX
> 36 qwerty1500
> 37 Pete
> 38 Tidefan73
> 39 GrtndpwrflOZ
> 40 Portny33 NOT PAID
> 41 Moglman
> 42 steelheaderdu
> 43 M1903A1
> 44 wilblake
> 45 addiction
> 46 adsantos13
> 48 Tchariya (x2)
> 49 Trogdor
> 50 Stogie4u4me
> 51 croatan
> 52 Tapewormboy
> 53 j6ppc
> 54 The Professor
> 55 DonWeb
> 56 SaltyMcGee
> 57. Coach
> 58. kngof9ex
> 59. Stig-thanks
> 60.mdtaggart
> 
> No posters have came in yet...still waiting


Wow, I think that there is something wrong here, 4 lines of your list have a ridiculous text size while the rest are all normal. You may want to check that out.


----------



## icehog3

3 of 4 have logged in today...are they at least keeping you up to date?


----------



## Tristan

stig said:


> Wow, I think that there is something wrong here, 4 lines of your list have a ridiculous text size while the rest are all normal. You may want to check that out.


:r The red was too subtle perhaps? :r


----------



## RPB67

Maybe it needs to be bigger..........:r


----------



## Trout

If you get stuck with a not paid PM and I'll send you a money order


----------



## WoppA

Same here, I'd be happy to take one if you need it.


----------



## portny33

The money order left friday. It should get to you on monday or tuesday. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Eternal Rider

Trout said:


> If you get stuck with a not paid PM and I'll send you a money order


Me too!!!


----------



## Pete

Still waiting on the posters to arrive?


----------



## JPH

Originally Posted by JPH 
1. Jeremy
5. Justinphilly (x4)
6. Vegas Smoker
7. Montecristo#2
8. monsoon
9.Mr.Maduro
10. RenoB
11. 68Trishield
12. RGD 
13. onlyonerm 
14. muziq
15. mels59yj
17. Barcochris (x2) NOT PAID
18 Ermo (he's on Vacation..it's cool)
19 dunng
20 Tristan
21 Twill413
22 ResIpsa
23 Genevapics 
24 cabinetsticker
25 mosesbotbol
26 ToddziLLa
27 CigarGal 
28 Cricky101
29 BP22
30 Commander Quan
31 casadooley
32 Saka
33 Eternal Rider
34 SteveDMatt
35 FlyerFanX
36 qwerty1500
37 Pete
38 Tidefan73
39 GrtndpwrflOZ 
40 Portny33 NOT PAID
41 Moglman
42 steelheaderdu
43 M1903A1
44 wilblake
45 addiction
46 adsantos13
48 Tchariya (x2)
49 Trogdor
50 Stogie4u4me
51 croatan
52 Tapewormboy
53 j6ppc
54 The Professor
55 DonWeb
56 SaltyMcGee
57. Coach
58. kngof9ex
59. Stig-thanks
60.mdtaggart

No posters have came in yet...still waiting...waiting waiting....


----------



## JPH

No posters have arrived yet I'm going to shoot them an E-mail right now because the first order should of been here already...only two left to pay..and I believe both checks are in the mail....

I deposited one round of checks and have been storing the others so i don't need to go to the bank every day...don't worry I'll deposit them all tomorrow...


----------



## JPH

Just updating you gorillas

Dear Jeremy,

the posters are all en route now. I think due to the size they may take a few days longer
but we had no lost packages yet.. all just slightly delayed. Must be increased security.

Please email me next week to touch base if anything arrived.


----------



## Tidefan73

JPH said:


> Just updating you gorillas
> 
> Dear Jeremy,
> 
> the posters are all en route now. I think due to the size they may take a few days longer
> but we had no lost packages yet.. all just slightly delayed. Must be increased security.
> 
> Please email me next week to touch base if anything arrived.


Thanks for the heads up!! :tu


----------



## JPH

I got a little green note on the door today that said the postal service has a package for me. I will be able to pick it up tomorrow...I'm guessing its the first shipment of 15....


----------



## garilla

JPH said:


> I got a little green note on the door today that said the postal service has a package for me. I will be able to pick it up tomorrow...I'm guessing its the first shipment of 15....


Gonna go out on a limb here and say that I missed out on the first round. How can I get in on this? Think something like this would look great at work over my desk. Guessing a money order is the way to go here.

- Garilla


----------



## CigarGal

Whoo-hoo!!!!


----------



## j6ppc

Thanks for the update Jeremy.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Thanks J,
I just emailed you about the posters....

Please disregard

Thanks again
B:ss


----------



## ResIpsa

j6ppc said:


> Thanks for the update Jeremy.


:tu


----------



## gefell

Is there gonna be another GB !


----------



## Don Fernando

ResIpsa said:


> :tu


:tpd: !!!! YAY !!!!


----------



## mels95yj

Thanks for the update!

Mel


----------



## JPH

garilla said:


> Gonna go out on a limb here and say that I missed out on the first round. How can I get in on this? Think something like this would look great at work over my desk. Guessing a money order is the way to go here.
> 
> - Garilla


Yeah your a little late 

Maybe in the future someone will run another GB on these....prolly not me 

*PORTNY33 your MO has arrived....thanks for the sticks that came with it!!!!....much appreciated! YUM YUM*


----------



## JPH

I'm probably going to mail them out according to when you signed up....and or if you paid real quick you'll prolly get yours first.....I reserve the right to just do my best.....


----------



## Coach

just lmk when we are meeting up and thx.

r


----------



## JPH

Coach said:


> just lmk when we are meeting up and thx.
> 
> r


Is this supposed to be a prize in your golf outing?? because this weekend I'm out of town and shit man?


----------



## JPH

Tchariya 0103 8555 7491 1605 3591 *GOT 2*
Twill 0103 8555 7490 3216 7518
wilblake 0103 8555 7490 5313 9037
Montecristo#2 0103 8555 7491 2653 9351
mdtaggart 0103 8555 7490 6362 4790
RenoB 0103 8555 7490 7411 0558
BP22 0103 8555 7491 0556 7832
mels59yj 0103 8555 7490 4265 3278
muziq 0103 8555 7490 2168 1759
Erratum 0103 8555 7490 8459 6311
Justinphilly 0103 8555 7490 6419 8238 *GOT 3*
vegas smoker 0103 8555 7490 5371 2476
Mr Maduro 0103 8555 7490 7468 3991
RGD 0103 8555 7490 3274 0957
Onlyonerm 0103 8555 7490 8516 9750
ERMO 0103 8555 7490 4322 6716
Dunng 0103 8555 7490 2225 5195
Tristan 0103 8555 7491 1662 7037
Skaka 0103 8555 7491 0614 1277
IceHog3 (courtesy of Justinphilly) 0103 8555 7490 9565 5519

Hand Deliver: 7

Enjoy...It's bigger and better than I thought.....

Everyone has PAid by the way....AWESOME


----------



## BP22

JPH said:


> *BP22 0103 8555 7491 0556 7832*
> 
> Enjoy...It's bigger and better than I thought.....
> 
> Everyone has PAid by the way....AWESOME


WooHoo!!!


----------



## Don Fernando

Kick ass .... Jeremy, you rule, dammit !


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Great work Jeremy!!! :tu


----------



## dunng

JPH said:


> Dunng 0103 8555 7490 2225 5195


SWEET!!

Thanks for all your hard work on this! :ss


----------



## JPH

I've checked on some frames...and because of the size it can get very expensive....The lady suggested a "dry mount" which basically just sticks the poster to a peice of hard foam so it can be hung.... what about getting 2 peices of plexi glass and sandwich it between them?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

ummmmmmmmmm


----------



## montecristo#2

Awesome, thanks again for setting this up. :tu :tu


----------



## JPH

I obviously did not receive all the posters yet since he sent them 15 at a time... in case anyone is confused.....


----------



## mels95yj

JPH said:


> I've checked on some frames...and because of the size it can get very expensive....The lady suggested a "dry mount" which basically just sticks the poster to a peice of hard foam so it can be hung.... what about getting 2 peices of plexi glass and sandwich it between them?


Yeah, the cheapest I've found so far is around $150. I'm looking into making my own out of oak trim from Lowes. We'll see.

Thanks for putting this together!

Mel


----------



## dayplanner

JPH said:


> wilblake 0103 8555 7490 5313 9037


Whoa, I didn't realize you'd get mine out so fast. Thanks! :tu


----------



## adsantos13

JPH said:


> I've checked on some frames...and because of the size it can get very expensive....The lady suggested a "dry mount" which basically just sticks the poster to a peice of hard foam so it can be hung.... what about getting 2 peices of plexi glass and sandwich it between them?


You can def. buy these clear plastic clamps that were made to hold two pieces of plexi together exactly for this purpose. Then have a framer cut you two pieces of plexi.

You can probably find these things at a local craft/art store...


----------



## muziq

Thanks for the great work on this, Jeremy. Hoping mine lands tomorrow or Tuesday. Now that the gf is history this thing can go up in my mancave (formerly the spare bedroom/office) :ss


----------



## RenoB

Awesome bro, thanks!!! Really lookin' forward to getting this put up


----------



## justinphilly-cl

got mine today! ALL of them!!!

this poster is gonna look awesome in my man room!

thanks jeremy!:tu


----------



## dayplanner

Poster received and feedback left, thanks Jeremy!


----------



## Pete

JPH said:


> I obviously did not receive all the posters yet since he sent them 15 at a time... in case anyone is confused.....


Gotcha. I was worried you forgot about me at first, but I'll just be patient... :ss


----------



## newcigarz

Any live pics of the actual poster? Sounds cool! :tu


----------



## icehog3

justinphilly said:


> got mine today! ALL of them!!!
> 
> this poster is gonna look awesome in my man room!
> 
> thanks jeremy!:tu


Got mine today! Thanks Jeremy, and extra special thanks to Justin!!


----------



## RGD

Mine came in today also - haven't opened it yet - but Thanks!



Ron


----------



## JPH

I'm glad some posters are arriving...I'm still waiting on the other two batches...


----------



## muziq

Mine landed, feedback left...thanks Jeremy!


----------



## dunng

Mine made it here today, will leave feedback after this post... Thanks! :ss


----------



## RenoB

JPH said:


> I'm glad some posters are arriving...I'm still waiting on the other two batches...


Landed :tu


----------



## Cubatobaco

I wish I had joined earlier. This is a great poster. I have seen it for sale else where and have been wanting to buy one.


----------



## BP22

JPH said:


> I'm glad some posters are arriving...I'm still waiting on the other two batches...


Mine arrived today. Thank you!!!


----------



## Don Fernando

Got mine yesterday. Thanks Jeremy .... You rule.

I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## Twill413

Got it Jeremy. Now THAT is a poster. Too bad the snozberries don't taste like snozberries. Or at least it could be scratch and sniff ...but thanks bro.


----------



## tchariya

I got my two posters but man.....the UPSP must hate these boxes. Mine was completely flatteened. Unfortuantely the posters were creased too. So sad cause its such a beautiful poster.

I know you didn't do it, but I do recommend you try using the hard cardboard TUBE and put "dont bend" on it or something with the next batches.

The paper is so thick that I will try to iron it out on low heat and see what happens.

-tchariya


----------



## mdtaggart

Received mine yesterday. It looks great. Thanks


----------



## Tristan

Thanks again Jeremy. My poster came yesterday!


----------



## JPH

I have had a few Gorillas tell me that their poster box came in poor shape with the poster receiving some damage.... I feel terrible about that.. 

The other batch of the posters were apparently returned back to the sender for some reason, but he said he re-shipped them today.....

OK, I can't deal with any more poster damage....... Someone help me out here with suggestions..... I dont think tubes can be shipped priority.....plus they would need to be funded....I dont know if I should ask everyone if they are willing to take the chance since it seems most posters are coming in good shape.....12/15 were fine (I think).....any suggestions or ideas would be great....I'm upset by all this....


----------



## Kngof9ex

i think the post office has hard tubes, i would be willing to shoot you some more money


----------



## icehog3

I believe tubes can be sent Priority Jeremy, if people are willing to cover the extra cost.


----------



## Don Fernando

JPH said:


> I have had a few Gorillas tell me that their poster box came in poor shape with the poster receiving some damage.... I feel terrible about that..
> 
> The other batch of the posters were apparently returned back to the sender for some reason, but he said he re-shipped them today.....
> 
> OK, I can't deal with any more poster damage....... Someone help me out here with suggestions..... I dont think tubes can be shipped priority.....plus they would need to be funded....I dont know if I should ask everyone if they are willing to take the chance since it seems most posters are coming in good shape.....12/15 were fine (I think).....any suggestions or ideas would be great....I'm upset by all this....


Don't take this too hard, brother. The fact of the matter is that *I* could have requested insurance on the shipping & paid the extra fee to have such.

I didn't.

I wonder what the price dif would be, if you bought the tubes instead of paying for the priority mail shipping.....if a slower shipping method saves enough bucks to pay for the tubes, then that sound like a possible solution. I dunno how much tubes cost, so this may not be viable.

I'm gunna see about getting it spray mounted on mat board, with a mat border. It's possible that the mounting can take out the creases and the mat boarder can cover the tears & marks. We'll see. I don't wanna put much $$ into it, if the damage will still show....so I'm still up in the air.


----------



## 68TriShield

Did you reship mine Jeremy?:ss


----------



## JPH

68TriShield said:


> Did you reship mine Jeremy?:ss


I'm waiting on the second shipment.....

I'm going to try to get tubes and put the tubes in the priority box...... ?? OK I need tube sources..... CHEAP is the key!

at least 34'' by 2 or 3 inch diameter


----------



## 68TriShield

How is free?
https://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/st...01&categoryId=13354&productId=26002&langId=-1


----------



## JPH

68TriShield said:


> How is free?
> https://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/st...01&categoryId=13354&productId=26002&langId=-1


That is what I am currently using that is not 100% successfully....I would like to drop a hard circular tube down in that box...


----------



## Tidefan73

Not actually cheap...but

http://www.erdie.com/poster-tubes.php


----------



## Tidefan73

Custom cut ones:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250141514977&category=1290


----------



## Tidefan73

Here are some more:
http://www.lifetimepkg.com/products.htm


----------



## Don Fernando

$.43 each in 5+ quantity for 2 X 36 tubes here

http://www.papermart.com/templates/08-0-10.htm

(shrug)


----------



## muziq

Hi all, thought I'd chime in here with some background info:

I collect limited edition, rare screenprints directly from a small group of individual artists. All of them have gone through the learning experience of which mailers and carriers work best for the kinds of screenprints they use.

Among the artists I collect, *all* of them use only ULINE mailers. They also all are unanimous in their use of UPS instead of USPS for shipping screenprints and other print/poster creations.

One thing I'll add to this conversation, which doesn't really help things, is that shipping screenprints is *very hard* to do properly and have them arrive in mint condition. Most of the artists I collect double-tube their screenprints: first, they roll the print in kraft paper, tape it to a circumference less than the inner tube; next, they pack the sealed end with light tissue, insert the taped poster, then seal the other end with tissue then the tube cap; finally, they insert this package into another larger tube. Although laborious, this process ensures that there's crimp or crunch room between the print itself and the wall of the mailing tube, since even the slightest little crunch will leave a mark on an otherwise mint poster/screenprint because it's right up againt the wall of the tube.

The big problem with the USPS triangular boxes is that they're too easy to crunch by postal carriers walking their routes; even the ULINE mailing tubes get crushed on occasion because some bumbling fool (USPS, FedEx, DHL, or UPS--makes no difference as they all hire bumbling fools) accidentally tosses it onto a truck without looking, or accidentally steps on it after it rolls off the top of his stack of other parcels. I've had the latter happen to me recently on a very expensive print. Even with insurance, I didn't get back true market value c USPS).

All of this is simply to say that Jeremy took on a very hard group buy here, and these problems are all-too-common to those of us who deal in shipping screenprints. The fact that these Habanos posters are on fairly light paper (not even archival quality, I might add--they'll yellow with time and rot from the oils on your fingers) makes them even more susceptible to creasing and mailing damage.


----------



## JPH

monsoon said:


> $.43 each in 5+ quantity for 2 X 36 tubes here
> 
> http://www.papermart.com/templates/08-0-10.htm
> 
> (shrug)


2x36 should work nicely....since the priority tube it 37.5 long.

These come in bundles of 50... and at .50 each thats $25 bucks, than the tube caps are sold seperatly 100 for $6.05....

Just an idea, let me know what you all think... I wonder if this would change the price for shipping because of the added weight?


----------



## Kngof9ex

do you take paypal ill send you a few bucks right now if you do


----------



## Tidefan73

Kngof9ex said:


> do you take paypal ill send you a few bucks right now if you do


:tpd: Lets us know if you need any help paying for the tubes!!!


----------



## JPH

Kngof9ex said:


> do you take paypal ill send you a few bucks right now if you do





Tidefan73 said:


> :tpd: Lets us know if you need any help paying for the tubes!!!


I do, but lets give it some time to make sure no one has a better idea.... I just really hope it wont cost more to ship once i drop the tube in or this will turn out ot be the group buy from hell for me....


----------



## Tidefan73

Well, keep us informed! We're here to help and if it means a little more $ to make sure the posters arrive safe...so be it!!


----------



## qwerty1500

Thanks for being concerned about this. Decide which option would be best and let us know what $$$ to send.


----------



## Moglman-cl

Whatever you decide Jeremy, I'll support ya.


----------



## Eternal Rider

Have you figured out he best way to ship these? Do you need some xxtra money for the expense? Let me know I can chip in more, no need for you to take all the cost.

Harland


----------



## JPH

Eternal Rider said:


> Have you figured out he best way to ship these? Do you need some xxtra money for the expense? Let me know I can chip in more, no need for you to take all the cost.
> 
> Harland


Thanks, I'm still waiting on the next shipment...I think I'll track down some cardboard tubes... we'll see.


----------



## JPH

Still waiting on the posters......just an update....


----------



## JPH

Staples® White Mailing Tubes, 2-1/2" x 36"

* 2-1/2" x 36"
* White end caps snap into place to hold contents secure (included)
* Caps stay secure during shipment

Expected Delivery3 to 7 Business Days 

Price:
$55.98
34/Pack

FREE SHIPPING...... That would be an additional 1.87 from each of the 30 people left if we went this rout....but I am also concerned with extra shipping cost....any ideas? (I'd just stick this with tape inside the triangular tubes)


----------



## JPH

Ok, I have all the posters....I need some of the remaining 30 people to let me know what they want me to do...I have 30 priority triangle boxes that I used on the first shipment....but have had some problems....

Who wants to take the chance?

Who wants something alternative?

Let me know....Thanks


----------



## Tidefan73

JPH said:


> Ok, I have all the posters....I need some of the remaining 30 people to let me know what they want me to do...I have 30 priority triangle boxes that I used on the first shipment....but have had some problems....
> 
> Who wants to take the chance?
> 
> Who wants something alternative?
> 
> Let me know....Thanks


Something alternative for me please. I'm willing to pay more if needed. :tu


----------



## croatan

I'd rather pay a little more and be sure the poster arrives safe.


----------



## FlyerFanX

croatan said:


> I'd rather pay a little more and be sure the poster arrives safe.


:tpd:


----------



## Eternal Rider

croatan said:


> I'd rather pay a little more and be sure the poster arrives safe.


:tpd:


----------



## qwerty1500

croatan said:


> I'd rather pay a little more and be sure the poster arrives safe.


:tpd: Just let us know how much.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Wish I would have gotten n on this1


----------



## Tapewormboy

croatan said:


> I'd rather pay a little more and be sure the poster arrives safe.


:tpd:


----------



## SteveDMatt

I just realized all this was happening after forgetting about this for a while.

I am for the tubes and for paying a couple extra bucks for for safe shipping. Whatever is easy for you and has you not losing money is whats important.

Please let us know what you decide. I will be happy to forward some additional $$$.


----------



## Moglman-cl

Same here Jeremy. Arriving in good condition is worth a few more $. Can get you the extra cash in whatever way you decide.


----------



## adsantos13

I am willing to take the chance w/ a triangle box, but if the majority of people want to go in on tubes I am fine with that as well.

Basically, leave me out of the decision making process and Ill go along with whatever the consensus is...


----------



## stogie4u4me

I am willing to take the chance or send a few extra bucks. Just let me know what *you* decide. I will do whatever.


----------



## portny33

I am willing to send a little more if need be. Let us know what your decision is. Thanks


----------



## JPH

OK, So if everyone pays $2 via paypal (or 1.87 some other way):

[email protected]

I'll order the tubes today on faith that people will pay.....I'll pm everyone individually....eeek....5 at a time.....


----------



## Tidefan73

JPH said:


> OK, So if everyone pays $2 via paypal (or 1.87 some other way):
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> I'll order the tubes today on faith that people will pay.....I'll pm everyone individually....eeek....5 at a time.....


Sent...with a little extra to help out some!!

Thanks Jeremy :tu


----------



## CigarGal

Will send today


----------



## JPH

I appreciate everyones patience..... I already ordered the tubes....with tax it came to $59 something..... so it should all work out.


----------



## Barcochris

Paypal sent


----------



## Eternal Rider

Better safe than sorry I always say. 

Thanks for putting this together
Harland


----------



## portny33

Paypal sent...thanks for takin care of this jermey
:ss:tu


----------



## Tapewormboy

PeePee sent!

Thanks Jeremy!


----------



## stogie4u4me

Jeremy:

Extra funds sent as requested.

Thanks again for all that you have done with this one.

D.


----------



## JPH

stogie4u4me said:


> Jeremy:
> 
> Extra funds sent as requested.
> 
> Thanks again for all that you have done with this one.
> 
> D.


Got it.....thanks a bunch (you picked up a little slack for me too  )


----------



## Kngof9ex

paypal sent


Dan


----------



## adsantos13

Paypal sent...


----------



## JPH

Ok Tubes Are In I Took One To The Post Office To Make Sure The Shipping Was Still 4.60 ....it Was Only .30 Higher So No Biggie....posters Should Go Out Today...at The Latest Tomorrow.....


----------



## JPH

OK so now I'm officially frustrated........

when I went to the Post post post office I took someone's poster and they told me 4.90 to ship....which was ok....I get home and do the batch order and I guess some of the posters must cost more to ship due to zip code..... the batch of ten cost 58.30 instead of 49.00.....I'm going to see if I can just ship the tube without the priority cardboard...I cant cover the $9 for the extra .30 *and* an extra $30 as well.....this is annoying.....going to the P.O. AGAIN.......


----------



## JPH

I am shipping them in the new tubes..... (that everyone bought) and not the cardboard now for 4.60....so everything is cool...clicking and shipping now....


----------



## The Professor

Excellent, Jeremy.


----------



## JPH

ResIpsa 0103 8555 7490 6820 4768
Genevapics 0103 8555 7490 3674 7495
cabinetsticker 0103 8555 7490 0539 0212
mosesbotbol 0103 8555 7490 2626 1734
Barcochris 0103 8555 7491 5209 0840
68Trishield 0103 8555 7491 2063 3567
CigarGal 0103 8555 7490 9966 2049
Cricky101 0103 8555 7491 1014 7807
Eternal Rider 0103 8555 7490 8917 6280
SteveDMatt 0103 8555 7490 5768 0566
FlyerFanx 0103 8555 7490 0525 1763
Qwerty1500 0103 8555 7490 5771 9006
Pete 0103 8555 7491 1010 9355
Tidefan73 0103 8555 7491 6253 8158
GrtndpwrflOZ 0103 8555 7490 8913 7830
Portny33 0103 8555 7490 2622 3282
Moglman 0103 8555 7490 1573 7523
M1903A1 0103 8555 7491 5205 2398
adsantos13 0103 8555 7490 6816 6325
Stogie4u4me 0103 8555 7491 3108 0879
croatan 0103 8555 7490 2622 5804
Tapewormboy 0103 8555 7490 1574 0042
The Professor 0103 8555 7490 3671 1564
Don web 0103 8555 7490 7865 4607
kngof9ex 0103 8555 7490 8914 0366
addiction 0103 8555 7491 2059 7647
j6ppc 0103 8555 7491 1011 1884
STIG 0103 8555 7490 6816 8848
Casadooley 0103 8555 7491 6266 8725

Enjoy......


----------



## cricky101

Awesome. Can't wait :tu


----------



## Moglman-cl

Nice Job Jeremy! I thank you.


----------



## SteveDMatt

Jeremy,

Much appreciated for all the hard work. Paypal sent.


----------



## SteveDMatt

Got mine today. Thanks again for all your hard work to get this done.


----------



## Moglman-cl

Mine was received today. Nice print!


----------



## stogie4u4me

J.

Got mine today. Thanks so much for all of your hard work!:tu


----------



## JPH

Sweet, I hope they are in good shape?


----------



## Barcochris

I got mine today, thanks.

They were is perfect shape!!!!!


----------



## cricky101

Mine delivered today, too. Haven't opened the tube yet, but the outside looked fine. Thanks! This chicken's for you :chk


----------



## Kngof9ex

got mine today too, a couple little crinkles but nothing major, thanks for all the leg work i know this must have been a pain in the ass


Dan


----------



## DonWeb

got it... good shape.


----------



## j6ppc

received today - thanks again for all the work on this


----------



## qwerty1500

It was waiting for me on the front porch. Haven't opened the tube but the tube looks fine.

I know this became more complicated than you expected. Thanks for hanging in there for all of us!


----------



## Eternal Rider

Got mine today. 
Thanks for all the hard work putting this to together.


----------



## Tapewormboy

Got mine as well. Tube showed no damage, but there were some crinkles on the edges from it sliding around inside I think. No biggie since I will probably have to trim it a bit in order to fit it in the frame, which has been hard to find. 

Thank you Jeremy for running this huge production!

Anyone find a good frame for this bad boy?


----------



## FlyerFanX

Got mine yesterday - perfecto! 

Thanks for all the hard work!!!:tu


----------



## portny33

Got mine in on saturday. Thanks alot jermey for all the hard work. The poster is awesome. 


:ss:tu


----------



## stig

Got my poster on Friday, thanks a lot, I love it.


----------



## M1903A1

Got mine on Friday. Looks beautiful! :ss


----------



## Tidefan73

Don't really know when it arrived since I was Seattle for a week, but I love it!!! Taking it later in the week to get framed!!


----------



## RHNewfie

Someone take a pic once they are up so we can see it!


----------



## croatan

Got my poster safe and sound. Many thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## saka

not if this was discussed but did anyone find a reasonable priced frame for this poster?? thanks in advance


----------



## Tapewormboy

Ended up having to custom frame mine at a local art place; it's just too big for any prefab frames that I could find. Cost about $50 to do it. I'm very happy with the result despite it costing more than the poster itself LOL. Hung it up above my humidor and next to my smoking chair.


----------



## Tapewormboy

It's in a 40x32 inch frame, so some of the edges had to be trimmed to make it fit.

Here's another picture of it:


----------



## RPB67

That looks great.

Exactly how I got mine done. :tu


----------



## Hyewiz

This will sound so crazy but as a newbie in this I been searching all over the net and any Cigar boards for this poster almost 4 moths now I even emailed LCDH's but did not get any respond, please is there anyway someone can just tell me if I still stand any chance of purchasing or finding this poster, I'll be the most happiest person.
Please advise.

Thank you


----------



## Fuzzy

Zack, you realize this thread from the dead is five years old. That Poster may even be a collectors item now, but good luck in your search.


----------



## dayento2

Amazon has a version of it

Amazon.com: Habanos Cigar Size Chart: Everything Else


----------



## Hyewiz

Fuzzy said:


> Zack, you realize this thread from the dead is five years old. That Poster may even be a collectors item now, but good luck in your search.


yes I did but like a baby I thought just maybe I would still stand the chance, but I guess like you said by now it must be collectors item.


----------



## Hyewiz

Thanks "dayento2" I seen that but its not what I want, I am looking for the larger complete one.


----------



## hardcz

Sob can't believe I missed this


----------



## Motrix

Damn... That's a great looking poster. Thanks or bumping this. Let me know what you find and I'll do some searching as well.


----------



## Hyewiz

Motrix said:


> Damn... That's a great looking poster. Thanks or bumping this. Let me know what you find and I'll do some searching as well.


I will let you guys know if I find any through this post like I said for last 3 to 4 moths been searching like crazy but had no chance at all until came across this thread.
please if any of you gets lucky please let us informed.

Thank you


----------

